# Tom Slick Schwinn flip



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 2, 2015)

i think I can get away with posting a 100th year anniversary Schwinn modified without loosing my wheelmans card. This turned out cooler than I anticipated. I am really kind of on the tall side and I needed a cruiser to hang out with the cool kids in my cruiser club that was fitted to me without 13"s of seat post 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 2, 2015)

I keep selling my Rolling Rock Schwinns so I needed some compensation 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 3, 2015)

That is very cool!!

Mike


----------

